# Tappan Lake Saugeye



## Mr. Moony (Sep 10, 2008)

Ice fished Tappan again tonight. Nothing! Been ice fishing Tappan for 3 years now and haven't caught a saugeye yet for that matter I've fished Tappan pretty hard for the last 3 years on soft water even and haven't caught hardly any saugeye. Always find myself going back to Clendening or Piedmont. Where have all the Tappan saugeye gone to?? I bet I have an idea they are at Buckeye Indian Alum Creek, Deer Creek, they're all in the Columbus area. I believe the state needs to stock tappan like they used to when you could catch saugeye. Like the good ole days! Becuase us people in Southeast Ohio love to catch saugeye too, but don't want to drive to Columbus area to do so.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

yep the fishing has went down hill FAST over the past few years........i think too many people are eating EVERY saugeye that they catch out there !!!


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Buckeye and Indian are shallow compared to Tappan so the fish don't have many places to hide. Some lakes are harder than others to figure out when it comes to ice fishing. I consistently catch saugeye at tappan during the summer on cranks and crawler harnesses.


----------



## Mr. Moony (Sep 10, 2008)

there is no comparison from 10 years ago what happend to the numbers people arent keeping and eating somthing that aint there


----------



## Mr. Moony (Sep 10, 2008)

i mr moony will put a bounty on all saugeye caught at tappan lake through the ice. (just jokin) I do know some lakes are sleepers when it comes to ice fishing but Tappan lake is in a coma and I wish they would stock that sucker like they used to.


----------



## Mr. Moony (Sep 10, 2008)

hey marshall glad to have you reply to my thread.i have been reading ogf for three years now and just started posting and became a member .so its time for me to give back what all you ogfers have given me.i fish alot and will post alot of good fishing information.marshall have shared alot of good info.the way its needs to be.i will do the same.you learned me how to catch gators in the tusk and have never met ya.keep up the good reports and i will to.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

rex calls tappan the dead sea!!! have not caught an eye thru the ice there ever...3 seasons iceing there and only a few good days...one 2 day span we killed white bass and a few channels were caught but its a strange lake to figure out!!i keep telling myself "one of these days" but i'm still waiting!! will keep trying though...


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

Mr. Moony said:


> Ice fished Tappan again tonight. Nothing! Been ice fishing Tappan for 3 years now and haven't caught a saugeye yet for that matter I've fished Tappan pretty hard for the last 3 years on soft water even and haven't caught hardly any saugeye. Always find myself going back to Clendening or Piedmont. Where have all the Tappan saugeye gone to?? I bet I have an idea they are at Buckeye Indian Alum Creek, Deer Creek, they're all in the Columbus area. I believe the state needs to stock tappan like they used to when you could catch saugeye. Like the good ole days! Becuase us people in Southeast Ohio love to catch saugeye too, but don't want to drive to Columbus area to do so.


I can assure you Alum gives up no more suageye than Tappan. I've been pounding it for years (full alotment of tip-ups and rods, even eletronics), and still can hardly find a couple a year. As for Buckeye and Indian, Marshall hit that one on the head. Plus they both have large amounts of ice anglers on them. If nobody is out looking for them than nobody is going to find them. Gotta figure out where they are and when they are feeding. Fishing 101.


----------



## Mr. Moony (Sep 10, 2008)

hey wave warrior,i was at tappen couple years ago and caught lots of white bass also i met reel dirty one there and i bet you were with him.heck i cant even get on the whites any more


----------



## KATKING (Jun 10, 2006)

Go to atwood, its not to far away from tappen and the eye fishing there ain't bad at all


----------

